# Meet my pretty new fishy :)



## Erin_Jane (Sep 16, 2007)

After listening to me say how ugly his eel/catfish things are for so long, Ben bought a pretty fishy for me 

The two of us tried for ages to get a good pic but this was the best we could do! He has really pretty blue shinyness on his sides and spots on his tail that shimmer in the sun.  He's quickly learning to dodge the turtles and ugly catfish things so I've named him Dodge 

Ben has just informed me that Dodge is getting his own back at the turtles by trying to bite them too! haha... Silly fishy, Turtles are so much bigger than him!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Trouble (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice, congrats
GO FISHY!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 16, 2007)

That looks like a blue ram - one of the more peaceful & smaller of the cichlid family. Very lovely fishies they are


----------



## Leigh (Sep 16, 2007)

makes me miss my fish keeping days, but i gave them all to my step-dad in favor of a beardy...

no regrets!!

Leigh


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeh it is a blue ram  He's such a gorgeous fishy!!! Pity it lives at Ben's house so I don't get to see it all the time 

It works well in my favour though, all the goodness of having fish without actually having to worry about looking after the tank and stuff! hehe...


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 16, 2007)

lol, looks like good turtle tucker,, looks like a nice tank,, any pics of hole set up?


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 16, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> lol, looks like good turtle tucker,, looks like a nice tank,, any pics of hole set up?


 
Apparently the turtles think so too!!

Again I don't think I have any pics of the whole set up... Ben might have some though... If not I'll tell him to post some


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 16, 2007)

That is great, looks like a great little environment too


----------



## jay76 (Sep 16, 2007)

love the blue rams i used to breed them


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice fishy, shame they are so fragile dont get on to well with aussies, mine didnt last too long(yes turtle tucker didnt want him to die slow from being pecked) 

I would keep an eye on those fins too, may need treatment if you dont get the water right.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 16, 2007)

cris said:


> Nice fishy, shame they are so fragile dont get on to well with aussies, mine didnt last too long(yes turtle tucker didnt want him to die slow from being pecked)
> 
> I would keep an eye on those fins too, may need treatment if you dont get the water right.


 
Hopefully Dodge sticks to his name and keeps out of the way of the turtles!!

What happens to the fins?


----------



## eerin (Sep 16, 2007)

i want some fish!


----------



## Miss B (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful fishy!  Love the shiny blue dots on his side... he ought to be called Disco Dodge LOL


----------



## Reptilian (Sep 16, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Beautiful fishy!  Love the shiny blue dots on his side... he ought to be called Disco Dodge LOL



hahaha thats a good 'un miss B...


----------



## cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> What happens to the fins?



The caudal fin(tail thingy) has minor damage, its not a problem at the moment but just make sure it doesnt lose any more. The damage is most likely from poor water quality or other fish pecking at it while at the fish shop where it came from. Keeping the water clean and at the right temperature should fix it. If it starts to get worse check with someone who knows about cichlids on how to fix it.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 17, 2007)

A Bolivian Butterfly....make sure you ask Ben to get him a mate


----------



## bump73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I tried to get the female but he only had 1 left and it was paired up so he would'nt sell it to me


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats still ok Ben, if you get the other male they will try and doninate each other and thats when you see the best colours


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice looking long fin blue ram. If your after some more Neptune Aquarium @ Blacktown have some for $14.50ea. Look the same as yours and there should be a female or two in the tank.

Sam.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 22, 2007)

Heres a couple of pics of Dodge's home he shares with 2 turtles, 2 eel tailed catfish, a bristle nose and lots of white clouds


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 9, 2007)

Poor Dodgey Dodge seems to have forgotten how to dodge and has sadly become turtle tucker 

So much for the turtles eatting the feeder fish... Had to go for the pretty fishy 

RIP Disco Dodge


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice looking fish


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 9, 2007)

*Rest in pieces Dodge. I use comets as feeders for my turtle sometimes, they eventually get tired of the constant chasing and become turtle treats. Sorry to hear about such a good looking fish Erin.*


----------



## crush the turtle (Oct 9, 2007)

wow, awesome set up , lol turtles wont catch feeder fish in a big tank, iv had 10 feeders in my 6fter, for about a year lol


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 9, 2007)

He was in pieces when Ben found him 

Yeh, the turtles are pretty stupid... They don't pay any attention to the feeders at all. A friend of mine reckons they only went after Dodge coz he was an attractive looking meal!


----------



## crush the turtle (Oct 9, 2007)

lol, its coz his bigger, n slower , how big are ya turtles?
hmm im really jelious of ur tank lol,, how big is it??
do the turtles rip up the pants??


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

Short necks generally wont catch healthy fish unless they get trapped or cornered somehow, they soon work out they cant catch them and dont bother chasing. Live feeding is actually illegal, but if you want to you can keep the feeders in a darkened container before putting them in the tank, then when exposed to the light they wont see whats coming. Killing the fish first makes them even easier for the turtles to catch.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 9, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> lol, its coz his bigger, n slower , how big are ya turtles?
> hmm im really jelious of ur tank lol,, how big is it??
> do the turtles rip up the pants??


 
Hehe... No Crush, we tend not to put PANTS in there!! :lol: But no, They don't seem to. I think the tank's about 5 ft or something... Not really positive though, it's Ben's baby, not mine. He bought Dodge for me to live in his tank coz I kept telling him his fish were ugly... Turns out it pays not to be pretty!!! :lol:

The turtles are still only young. I think he's had them about 4 months maybe? They're about the size of my palm (bout 10-12 cm maybe???) I don't know though, I'm a girl, I'm terrible with spatial awareness! haha... :lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 9, 2007)

cris said:


> Short necks generally wont catch healthy fish unless they get trapped or cornered somehow, they soon work out they cant catch them and dont bother chasing. Live feeding is actually illegal, but if you want to you can keep the feeders in a darkened container before putting them in the tank, then when exposed to the light they wont see whats coming. Killing the fish first makes them even easier for the turtles to catch.


 
The feeder fish aren't so much feeders as small fish that live in there too. Not that it matters at all seeing as the turtles don't care one way or another.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Crush the tank is just a 4 footer I'm upgrading to a 6 foot at the end of summer as the turtles go in their boat in summer when i'm home to keep an eye on the Kookaburras and other birds that hang out


----------



## crush the turtle (Oct 10, 2007)

lol, u have very good tanks


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont think Dogde is doing it Coz they are Itz coz them Fishes are Sly ....


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 11, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> I dont think Dogde is doing it Coz they are Itz coz them Fishes are Sly ....


 
Huh??? Perhaps it's late and I'm having a blonde moment... I'm confused! :?


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 13, 2007)

mysnakesau said:


> That looks like a blue ram - one of the more peaceful & smaller of the cichlid family. Very lovely fishies they are


Get a breeding pair and they wont be so peaceful !! lol 

So youre allowed to keep/buy modified fish....but not herps ? strange!:?
</IMG></IMG></IMG> <---- Why do i keep getting this crap when i post a reply ?


----------

